# CRITICAL SKILLS VISA TIMELINE



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

Has anyone applied for a Critical Skills Visa in SA *since January 2022* and received an outcome? I just wanna see how long people are waiting lately.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

Zam22 said:


> Has anyone applied for a Critical Skills Visa in SA *since January 2022* and received an outcome? I just wanna see how long people are waiting lately.


 my two friends applied for CSV and no change on VFS portal since submission.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Captian_Pirate said:


> my two friends applied for CSV and no change on VFS portal since submission.


When did they submit their applications?


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

jollem said:


> When did they submit their applications?


early Jan


----------



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

Captian_Pirate said:


> my two friends applied for CSV and no change on VFS portal since submission.


Since January? Have they tried to follow up with DHA?


----------



## patpnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Zam22 said:


> Since January? Have they tried to follow up with DHA?


I filed my renewal Feb 5th and haven't received anything. I have sent follow up emails and havent heard anything back


----------



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

patpnut said:


> I filed my renewal Feb 5th and haven't received anything. I have sent follow up emails and havent heard anything back


Any luck? Someone I know who applied in Feb got theirs


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Zam22 said:


> Any luck? Someone I know who applied in Feb got theirs


When did they apply for their CSV renewal and then get it?


----------



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

dinema84 said:


> When I they apply and then get it?


They applied in February and got it on 22 June


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

Have you had any luck with this? I applied 2 months back and still no update. I applied from India and for two months even my passport is being held up at consulate so I cannot even apply for other travels.


----------



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

singhkmanish said:


> Have you had any luck with this? I applied 2 months back and still no update. I applied from India and for two months even my passport is being held up at consulate so I cannot even apply for other travels.


I got a rejection on 20 July 2022 and appealed on 2 August 2022. Still waiting for appeal outcome. Any luck on your end?


----------



## patpnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Zam22 said:


> I got a rejection on 20 July 2022 and appealed on 2 August 2022. Still waiting for appeal outcome. Any luck on your end?


Not yet, why was yours rejected ?


----------



## Titiaramide (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have a critical skills visa but I got a new job, so I’ve submitted a new application which I had to appeal because one of the documents expired. I’m still waiting for my appeal Is it possible I can convince the company to start working pending the time appeal will be out?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Titiaramide said:


> Hi all, I have a critical skills visa but I got a new job, so I’ve submitted a new application which I had to appeal because one of the documents expired. I’m still waiting for my appeal Is it possible I can convince the company to start working pending the time appeal will be out?


Strictly speaking the new company is not allowed to make you start work until the visa is out. But if you can convience them to agree then you can start.


----------

